# Remember the time Cru Jones took on Helltrack??



## Smoopy's (Mar 14, 2019)

He did it on a bike like this...
This is my Cru Jones tribute Mongoose I built a few years back..movie correct style..even got the number plate signed by Cru(Bill Allen)


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 14, 2019)

Bike looks great!


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 1, 2019)

That thing is awesome!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 28, 2019)

A Cru replica will be my next build.
Me and Cru!


----------



## RMcCallum (Jun 28, 2019)

pedal4416 said:


> A Cru replica will be my next build.
> Me and Cru!
> 
> View attachment 1022443



Awesome!!!!!


----------

